
I’ll stop calling algorithms racist when you stop anthropomorphizing AI - franssmid
http://mathbabe.org/2016/04/07/ill-stop-calling-algorithms-racist-when-you-stop-anthropomorphizing-ai/
======
leecarraher
i saw the mic article referenced here and of course similarly rolled my eyes
at the misunderstanding of technology that goes into these types of
assertions, and thought, ok describing whats going on is a futile effort. So
instead lets see if there is an easy explanation. googled unprofessional
hairstyles, followed the first link to the web page it was on. Notice the
title : "It's Ridiculous To Say Black Woman's Natural Hair is
"Unprofessional"!" This isn't google's racist AI, this is a freaking keyword
search result. So google could be secretly making a racist AI (because
apparently we don't have enough racists as is?!???), but this shows and proves
nothing of that fact. All it shows is that some of the words you searched were
on a page with pictures.

